# Dometic Vs Carrierv Ac



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi everyboby,

Since we lost our 2008 28KRS in a fire, I have been looking at the 2009 280RS. I really liked the Carrier AC in the KRS, but the new Outbacks have the Dometic. A member here once told me that Keystone had a spat with Carrier because Carrier didn't like the roof engineering of the Outback and didn't want their product used in it (VERY plausible, 'eh?). Anyway, I can live without the remote temperature control the Carrier has (I think), but, living here in the South, I am concerned about the capabilities of the Dometic. To be honest, the Carrier had a tough time cooling the trailer down if it was hot and we reached our destination during the heat of the day. I would HATE to think that the Dometic would struggle even more. Any thoughts on the comparison between the two units? Thanks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We have a carrier on our outback and had a dometic on the trailer we had before the outback, both worked fine.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

havnt had an issue with the Dometic on our 32BHDS. even on the hottest days it has kept it nice inside. I tinted the windows and have roof vent insulators, both i think help in keeping it cooler.


----------



## n2striper (Jul 21, 2007)

One of the things that sold me on the OB was seeing that CARRIER a/c unit on top. I can tell you that it does a great job of keeping it cool in my trailer.I love the remote control unit.

My$0.02


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

How about just having them install another one that isnt hooked to the ducting.. Most 5ers I tow have 2.. In the south your gonne need 2 for a 28 footer to be comfortable..

Prolly get another 8-10000btu model for like 1500 installed, or its not a big job to just do yourself. If this would give trouble with the inverter, just run another cord to the outlet.

Carey


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I've had both a carrier (in my 23rs) and a dometic (in my 31rqs). Both units work well for getting the Outback cold. The dometic is a little quirky. When you first plug into shore power, the dometic sometimes doesn't come on for a few minutes (2-3). I have been told there is some built in start up delay - which I am fine with -- but other times it starts up right away?? The dometic also vibrates the camper a bit when running -- I think there is something wrong with the installation or the balance of the fan. We currently have it at the dealer and are waiting to see what is wrong.

One thing I like about the dometic is the bulk dump register. It allows you to open the vent on the face plate of the A/C and quickly cool the main area. It is really nice for a quick cool down after coming in from the heat.

Both units have done the job of getting the TT cold but the carrier seems to be a little better product.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Mine has a carrier and I live in south GA. It will freeze you out even on the hottest days. --Mike


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

My 25RSS has a carrier unit and will freeze you even on the hottest of days. Our Pop-ups that we had before this had the coleman unit. I don't have any experience with the Dometic, but the Carrier works great!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had experience with both the Carrier and the Dometic, and I prefer the Dometic for two reasons. Number one: The Dometic has cooled better and cycled less. Number two: The Dometic runs fine on my Kipor generator.

The Carrier on the other hand had a hard time cooling the trailer( Constantly running on 90* days) and The second reason is the Carrier burned out the inverter on my Kipor(a $900 repair just for the part)


----------

